# Sun fish creek



## ROAMER (Jan 24, 2011)

I appreciate any of your inputs
any knowledge of fishing sunfish creek


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

i know a sunfish creek near woodsfield.


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Fished it alot for the last 20+ years and drive the lower third of it everyday on the way to work. It doesn't have a lot of long deep holes: bunch of smaller fishable holes really spread out. Pretty easy access to the whole lower half, upper half requires alot more walking to get to the "good holes".
Smallie action can be awesome. Not a lot of 2 lb+ fish but good numbers in the 8- 12 inch range. Biggest smallie I've caught from Sunfish was a little over 3 lb. 
Largemouth numbers aren't as high as the smallies but they are in there. Sunfish, channel cats, drum, gar, and a sauger once in a while.
Nothing better on a hot summer day than to stick the handle of an ultra-light in your back pocket, grab a fly rod and go wadin. Man those smallies are a blast on the fly rod or the ultra light. Nothin to catch 50 fish a day but like I said most of them are small. Still a blast!
Hope this helps you out. Any more questions let me know.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Just curious, where is this creek? I grew up in SE ohio and never heard of it.


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Starts a little north of Woodsfield and dumps into the Ohio River at Clarington. Clarington is about 35 min south of Wheeling and 45 min north of Marietta.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

There is a Sunfish Creek that runs along Rt.124 in Pike County that runs thru Latham and heads East.



Roscoe


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

That creek used to be full of spotted bass also. It is a good creek but it is a long way between the deep holes.


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

i caught lots of smallies in the creek but nothing big. lots of small holes we used to wade hole to hole and have a blast.my buddies parents live off rt. 78 east of woodsfield. i think it is called adams township. now i want to go back there.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm looking for new creeks/small rivers to fish this spring/summer/fall so I will add this to the list, sounds fun and not far from my home town it sounds like. Althought I never been there, if you guys used to catch 3lb smallies outta there, there has to be some even bigger than that you would think?


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm sure there are some bigger than the 3+ I caught. Not a lot of fish that size though. A few years ago my wife had one get off right at the bank that was every bit of 4 1/2 - 5 lbs. It was hilarious watchin her chase that fish through the shallow water!! Felt bad for her, though. Man she was jacked, too!


----------



## kingshigh (Jun 9, 2010)

Good morning, I just wanted to ask if you ever fish Barnesville Reservoir? I live in Rittman, O and my Mother and Father used to love driving down their to fish, and used to do pretty good too. I would love to get down their sometime this year. If you have any info I would certainly appreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

I think there are a couple of Barnesville reservoirs. One is just outside of Barnesville and the other, Slope Creek, is a little further south. I fish Slope Creek pretty regularly. Haven't ever fished the one near town.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm pretty sure one of them is stocked with trout?


----------



## kickinbass (May 25, 2009)

there are 4 barnesville reservoirs.. one by the park which you should not waste your time on fishing although there is a nice hiking trail around it.. two are within a mile or two southeast or the city.. both are supposed to be good fishing although one is kinda tough to fish and you arent allowed a boat i guess and the other is tough to get to bc the bank is very steep.. I heard of a guy letting people go through his yard to get a boat in though on the other side of the reservoir which isnt as bad.. the other of course is slope creek which they stock with trout and is by far the biggest.. not usually a good numbers lake due im guessing to the amish but there are some really big bass in there and other species if you can jus findm


----------

